# 2003 X5 in Transport Mode



## Angelikaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi, I downloaded the INPA software but cannot seem to get my car out of transport mode. Error saying it cannot connect to the controlunit. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I read that I need the standard tools software?


----------

